# Your five most used tools



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't know if we've discussed this yet, but what are the five tools you use the most for prop building. Not your favorites necessarily, but the five you use most.

For me it's
#1. 3/8 variable speed reversible drill, with drill bits, screw driver attachments, and bolt drivers
#2. 7 1/2 inch circular saw with carbide tipped blade.
#3. Orbital sander.
#4. Dremel
#5. Router


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

1. 3/8 18 volt dewalt cordless drill
2. Hot Glue gun
3. PVC cutter
4. Utility Knife
5. Circular saw


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

1. Scissors. 
2. Airbrush.
3. Cordless Drill.
4. Zip Ties.
5. Staple Gun.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

1. Drill
2. Hot Glue Gun
3. Dremel
4. Paintbrush
5. Soldering Iron


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Circular Saw
Shop Smith
Blow Torch
Nail Gun
Dremel


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

1. saw
2. cordless drill
3. utility knife
4. spray paint
5. DUCT TAPE, a tool from the gods. 

6. the internet!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thinking Cap
Duct Tape
Chewing gum
MGD - Don't ask.
Sat Radio
13 Ghost DVD


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

all of the above...except Bud, not MGD.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Bud? That stuff gives me a head ache.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Bud? That stuff gives me a head ache.


WIMP!!

LOL

(jk)


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

#1. 3/8 variable cordless drill, 
#2. Super sharp pull saw. (cuts 1x2 and pvc like they were butter.)
#3. heavy claw hammer
#4. soldering iron
#5. Utility knife.

add duct tape and I can fix anything.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

1. Soldering Iron
2. Black Spray Paint
3. plastic cheapo drop cloth (1.75 used that sucker 8 times just threw it away 5 min ago)
4. Friends.
5. ATM card (used that tool on EVERY single project this year :/)


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

1. Paper mache
2. dowel rods
3. duct tape
4. 2x4s
5. cordless drill

Had over 100 kids at our Haunted Barn!!! I had sooooooo much fun!!! (I hope that they did, too!!)

Now I just have to start thinking about next year!!!


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

1. Tape measure
2. Compound miter saw
3. Cordless drill
4. Spray paint
5. Well stocked cooler and a high degree of ******* engineering.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Drill
dremel tool
hot glue gun
soldering iron
measuring tape/rulers


----------

